

Someone is wrong on the internet - SandB0x
http://blog.ezyang.com/2011/03/someone-is-wrong-on-the-internet/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://www.xkcd.com/386/> : Duty calls

<http://www.xkcd.com/438/> : Internet argument

